# How to key a Thule core to work with a Yakima key



## v10tdiguy (Jan 17, 2004)

I am sure like many others I have a single key for my Yakima accessories and now I have another key for my Thule keyed Touareg bars. I should mention that I just purchased a Thule North Cape Roof box. I wanted a single key solution and have discovered how to do just that. If you are interested in a single key solution for all of your accessories then the following may be of some interest. My instructions are below and I apologize for no pictures; the free posting sites I found via a forum search indicated no more room at this time.
Also this procedure will work to key Yakima cores to work with a Thule key.
First some general info.
Thule and Yakima lock cores are produced by the same factory although the cores themselves are physically different. The Thule core is longer and has a fifth tumbler. The cores themselves are therefore not interchangeable.
The dimensions and spacing of the tumblers are the same for both the Thule and Yakima lock cores. Which means the tumblers themselves are interchangeable. (this is the key







to the solution)
The tumblers are the small brass pieces that move in your lock core.
I should mention that neither Yakima or Thule will allow you to order lock cores keyed for their competitor nor do they endorse this procedure. Proceed at your own risk! If you do not feel like doing this yourself you could have a locksmith do it. Just take them my instructions and all the required parts as the tumblers themselves are not readily available.
This is relatively quick to do it took me a minute or so per core.
My description below will be to key Thule cores to Yakima keys.
What you will need.
1 Yakima or Thule core removal key. (comes with lock cores)
Any Thule core that works with your accessory.
1 Yakima core(s), keyed for use with the key you want to use. (You will end up sacrificing this core to get the tumblers you need)
1 slotted screwdriver or appropriate tool to push out the tumblers.
Cost
For me there was no cost since my Thule keyed accessories already had cores and I had plenty of spare Yakima cores.
Procedure
Purchase and or remove all the lock cores you will need.
Remove all tumblers from the Thule core with the exception of the keeper which is the last one. (furthest from where the key enters the lock) Do not remove the keeper from either lock core.
To remove the tumblers push them out of the lock with the screwdriver with moderate force from the side at which their width dimension is smaller. (this will be obvious when you look at the lock) They will pop out and a small spring may come with them. If it does, just make sure it is in place in the Thule core prior to putting the tumblers in.
One by one remove the tumblers from the Yakima core and move them to the same location in the Thule core. Position one from Yakima to position one on Thule etc.
As mentioned before the Thule core has 5 tumblers and the Yakima only has four so you will not be placing a tumbler in the fifth position in the Thule core.
Verify you have done this correctly by placing the Yakima key in the lock and that all tumblers with the exception of the keeper are flush with the lock core.
Remove the key and place the "removal key" in the lock and place the lock in your accessory.
Verify again everything is working and you are finished.


----------



## Silver Fox (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: How to key a Thule core to work with a Yakima key (v10tdiguy)*

Great to see this worked for you. Its nice to have one key for all the accesories. Seems fast and easy.


----------



## jebasa (4 mo ago)

Just did this today, Thule Pulse M cargo box with Yakima rack used Yakima SKS Cores.


----------

